# Cattle Brands



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing matters anymore?? Get your way with just a little more pay.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/court-identical-cattle-brands-ok-on-different-location-naa-associated-press/


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Our AZ brand is an AZ brand not California. If the Cal guy wants to sell in AZ he should have to re-brand, same in reverse. An old woman IS the brand office in AZ, the brand book is nuts to look at hundreds of brands that will never see a cows hide! Hobbyists that just think it would be cool to have a brand.

It is not a national registration - just the state. It looks like a judge that doesn't understand the cattle marketing/sale barn system, probably a libtard!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I am one of the few in NC that has a registered brand with the state (it is voluntary). When I applied, I requested for my brand to be located anywhere on the animal. For uniformity purposes my brand would be located rear of the hip on the left side of the animal. The state has a requirement that the brand cannot be of a reasonable facsimile of another brand or have numbers. Still it only provides limited 'protections' because it's only intent was to discourage theft. I imagine if I want to completely own exclusive rights to the mark, I would have to apply for a registered trademark.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad and I use the same iron just in different locations.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome to the good ol' USA, 21st century edition... where the law doesn't mean what it says, it means whatever the numbnut behind the bench or badge at the current moment SAYS it means...

We're on a slippery slope, people. Have been for awhile and now we're sliding on our @sses straight to hell. I've seen it myself.

Oh well, what can you expect-- words don't mean ANYTHING any more... though they should.

Later! OL J R


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Rockin MC brand AZ registered, re-branded hereford cow








The state brand inspector looks at your mark on any sale barn cattle, no fresh or peeling brands or otherwise obvious over-branding etc.


----------

